# Gunsmith near savannah?



## RLykens (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking for a gunsmith near savannah. I've used a couple inside of savannah and am,not happy at all with their customer service. Any other options in the area?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Feb 16, 2016)

Give Dixie Triggers a call, 912-754-1587. They are 3 miles north of Springfield in Effingham. It will be a drive from R Hill, but it is an option.


----------



## GLS (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't know what kind of work you are looking to have done, but if it's a SxS, no better smith around these parts than Jim Kelly of Darlington Gunworks in Darlington.  Gil


----------



## pthunter74 (Feb 24, 2016)

x2 on Dixie Triggers


----------



## JFGIII (Feb 26, 2016)

1 more for Dixie Triggers, Spanky and Adam are great to work with


----------



## TAS (Feb 26, 2016)

I used Grey Fox in Rincon and was satisfied.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 26, 2016)

Ortiz in Savannah has been outstanding for me.


----------

